# Applied for UK spouse visa from Bombay, India



## swalia (May 5, 2012)

Hello Forum,

I just need advice to clear confusion. Its been over a month and two weeks i have applied for spouse visa, My wife is British citizen. We got married about 6 months back in India both in civil and religious way, prior to our wedding we were in relationship from last 3 years, in these 3 years we both have done multiple trips to UK and India to see each other after few month.

As an average i have traveled to UK around 10 times both tourist and work visa.

The question i have is, that we have submitted application along with all required documentation, such bank and saving details, salary details, employment details, P60, house details, our communication details, emails from last 3 yrs, greeting cards, wedding card,wedding certificate both of religious and court wedding, Air ticket details, cover letter from both of us and in-laws, For photographic evidence we have submitted digital print out of photographs collection inclusive of ( both of our travel pictures, in which we are together, our families house visit in India and UK, Pictures of engagement, wedding and our honey moon to south Asia).

What is bothering me is that we have not given our wedding album, as it is too huge to be submitted along with application, this thought of not submitting wedding album is making me worried.

Please advice.

Thanks.

S


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

swalia said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> I just need advice to clear confusion. Its been over a month and two weeks i have applied for spouse visa, My wife is British citizen. We got married about 6 months back in India both in civil and religious way, prior to our wedding we were in relationship from last 3 years, in these 3 years we both have done multiple trips to UK and India to see each other after few month.
> 
> ...


Current processing time in Mumbai for settlement visas is 60 days, so it's early days yet. From your list above, it looks like you have submitted all the relevant documentation.

teuchter


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Teuchter is spot-on, you have submitted a great selection of supporting documents. As for the wedding album, I did see in your post that you did submit photos from your engagement and wedding celebrations and your honeymoon-I think you've covered it

Congratulations and best wishes on your wedding, and hang in there during the processing time (don't forget to only count business-working days as weekends and holidays do not count). It will seem as though it's forever until it is determined.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> What is bothering me is that we have not given our wedding album, as it is too huge to be submitted along with application, this thought of not submitting wedding album is making me worried.


They want to see that you have met in person. A selection of photos over the length of your relationship is sufficient which it sounds like you included.


----------



## swalia (May 5, 2012)

Thank you all.... , I hope it comes quick....


----------



## swalia (May 5, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Teuchter is spot-on, you have submitted a great selection of supporting documents. As for the wedding album, I did see in your post that you did submit photos from your engagement and wedding celebrations and your honeymoon-I think you've covered it
> 
> Congratulations and best wishes on your wedding, and hang in there during the processing time (don't forget to only count business-working days as weekends and holidays do not count). It will seem as though it's forever until it is determined.



Thanks mate... This waiting period is quite irritating,hope it comes soon....


----------



## swalia (May 5, 2012)

Hello Forum,

I am back again, with one more question ?, Question is that about seven years back my tourist visa was refused due some document issues, *prior to that refusal i had UK visa for 1 years, 2 years and 5 years* and *after refusal i have been granted UK work visa , as well tourist visa for 3 times.*. Plus i have traveled world wide have visa on passport.

Will my old refusal have any impression on my current spouse application, as i have mentioned in application, i was refused visa once.

Please advice, i guess this waiting period is getting all negative thoughts in my mind.

Look forward for advice.

Thanks

S


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

SInce you have been granted visas after that one refusal, I don't think it's going to be a problem. I'm not the UKBA, though, and they are really toughing up to cut down on immigration visas. Still, I really don't think that one refusal of years ago is going to be a problem.

Hang in there, I too know the wait is agonising, and I don't think that word is over the top. I've been there-done that, and it really is awful to be waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting...


----------



## swalia (May 5, 2012)

Thank you again..... Helps me to fight my confusion....


----------



## swalia (May 5, 2012)

Helloz again,

One more question, does British consulate in Mumbai call for medical check before issuin spouse visa ?? Because I am hearing diff points from family and friends. My cousin she got her spouse visa about 3yrs back, she had to go through medical , where as my wife's friends husband did not.... 

So confusing...


----------



## swalia (May 5, 2012)

Hello Forum,

Just wanted to share NEWS with you all. I got my spouse visa, without any medical check an all.

It took 59 working days.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

swalia said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> Just wanted to share NEWS with you all. I got my spouse visa, without any medical check an all.
> 
> It took 59 working days.


Congratulations! 59 Days, and wasn't the timeline 60 days when you applied? 

Re the medical screening, they are rolling out a TB testing requirement that has to be done at the applicant's expense before the visa is applied for, but they haven't completed all the details-sometime in the next year for several countries including India.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

CONGRATS, Swalia!

So happy to hear this!

Must say, that your blurb at the beginning about being worried about not sending in your photo album made me laugh (in sympathy, as I originally had almost 60 double sided pages of emails ready to add to my package... I've since thinned it out to about a third of that) and it definitely made my day!


----------



## Stressed1111 (Jun 14, 2012)

try to stay positive, i know how you feel, i keep trying to tell myself this too, its hard to stop ur head just swimming with negative thoughts

not submitting your wedding album will not fail you

i wish you all the best 

the waiting is excrucuiating, especially when they don't update the figures on the site


----------



## pinkpatel1984 (Jan 6, 2013)

*prash*

Hi swalia
congrats
i have a question i am in the same boat as u were couple of months back .
my wife is a british citizen and i am applying for spouse visa from mumbai
my question is would they call me for an interview?
i heard that they call husband and wife for interview n stuff
i have all the documents ready 
a bit confused as my wife wont be staying for that long in india...
thank you


----------



## pradu465 (Jan 31, 2013)

I had to wait a while too, and I was worried, but it the papers finally came in my home in India. Don't worry, it will come, it seems like you have a better application than I had.


----------



## pinkpatel1984 (Jan 6, 2013)

pradu465 said:


> I had to wait a while too, and I was worried, but it the papers finally came in my home in India. Don't worry, it will come, it seems like you have a better application than I had.


hi...did u apply for spouse visa too?? 
how long did it take and did u have to go through any interview process?
thanks


----------

